# How to make a xhost settings permanent?

## Tower

Is there a way to set xhost tp save the settings between reboots other then manually adding it to my bashrc?

Thanks,

Steven

----------

## simcop2387

it would be better to add it to your .xinitrc file rather than your bashrc since your bashrc wouldnt get run unless you logged in on a console and X was running at that time. but other than doing that i dont think there is a way to do that

----------

